

What does it mean when you have 3k+ following and 3k+ followers? - jaequery

i've had this question for a while. when i stumble across someone's twitter profile, i see they have 3k+ following/followers. it's usually the so-called social media gurus. why do they follow so many people?
======
there
because it's seen as polite to follow people that follow you, except it's
usually just a big circle-jerk of "i'm only following you so that you follow
me back to inflate my follower count".

i doubt anyone with more than a (few?) hundred followers actually reads tweets
from all of those people.

